# [Raid 1 soft] Mdadm ? (résolu)

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

j'ai un serveur qui m'a été livré avec 2 disques identiques.

Il doit y avoir du Raid 1 soft sur la machine, sauf que je sais pas si le raid est bien installé et fonctionnel, ci-dessous toutes les infos:

```

mdadm --misc --detail /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Mon Jun 14 11:31:12 2010

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 10485696 (10.00 GiB 10.74 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 10485696 (10.00 GiB 10.74 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 1

Preferred Minor : 1

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Wed Jun 16 16:54:42 2010

          State : clean, degraded

 Active Devices : 1

Working Devices : 1

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : b1a17da2:37aac199:a4d2adc2:26fd5302

         Events : 0.187

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       0        0        0      removed

       1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

 mdadm --misc --detail /dev/md2

/dev/md2:

        Version : 0.90

  Creation Time : Mon Jun 14 11:31:12 2010

     Raid Level : raid1

     Array Size : 1454122944 (1386.76 GiB 1489.02 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 1454122944 (1386.76 GiB 1489.02 GB)

   Raid Devices : 2

  Total Devices : 1

Preferred Minor : 2

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Wed Jun 16 16:47:03 2010

          State : clean, degraded

 Active Devices : 1

Working Devices : 1

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : d7f876d2:4865c80d:a4d2adc2:26fd5302

         Events : 0.19

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

       0       0        0        0      removed

       1       8       18        1      active sync   /dev/sdb2

 fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 1500.3 GB, 1500301910016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 182401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000f1700

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        6375    51200993   83  Linux

/dev/sda2            6375        7012     5120000   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3            7012      182401  1408815008   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 1500.3 GB, 1500301910016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 182401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1        1306    10485760+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2            1306      182336  1454123008   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb3          182336      182401      526240   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Disk /dev/md2: 1489.0 GB, 1489021894656 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 363530736 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md2 doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/md1: 10.7 GB, 10737352704 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 2621424 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/md1 doesn't contain a valid partition table

```

Comment savoir l'etat de mon raid, si il est degardé, comment le réparé ?

Merci de vos conseils.Last edited by ibasaw on Thu Jun 17, 2010 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RaX

Bonjour,

Ton RAID est visiblement dégradé.

Il faut que tu re partition ton sda à l'identique du sdb puis que tu ré-ajoute les devices dans les grappes. 

Pour plus d'info ici

----------

## ibasaw

C'est un peu trop flou pour moi tout ca pour le momment

Est ce que je dois transformer

```

/dev/sda1   *           1        6375    51200993   83  Linux

/dev/sda3            7012      182401  1408815008   83  Linux 

```

en fd  Linux raid autodetect ?

Actuellemetn je comprend pas trop quel disque est pret ou non a rejoindre le raid.

Je comprend que je possede 2 disques /dev/sda et /dev/sdb, mais apres je suis pas sur de ce que je dois faire.

Merci.

----------

## guilc

La c'est sdb qui est dans le raid, et seulement sdb :

 *Quote:*   

>        1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1 
> 
> ...
> 
>        1       8       18        1      active sync   /dev/sdb2

 

Il faut détruire la table de partition de sda et la configurer à l'identique de sdb (memes blocks de début et fin de partition, memes types de partitions). Ensuite, tu ajoutes sda au raid, il va se synchroniser.

----------

## ibasaw

je vais perdre les infos sur le disque ausi si je fais ca ?

----------

## guilc

Les infos sont sur les devices md1 et md2 non ?

Dans ce cas, c'est uniquement sur le disque physique sdb, sda n'étant pas dans le raid à l'heure actuelle. Et donc en repartitionnant sda, non, tu ne vas rien perdre. Et une fois sda partitionné correctement et inséré dans le raid, le disque sdb va se copier sur le disque sda

Ca se passe un peu comme si tu avais un disque en défaut dans le raid, que tu le changeais par un neuf et vierge.

Rappel pour insérer sda dans le raid, il faudra faire :

mdadm --manage /dev/md1 --add /dev/sda1

mdadm --manage /dev/md2 --add /dev/sda2

Bon, bien sûr, vérifie des fois que tu ne tournes pas en réalité sur le seul sda (vérifie quand meme le fstab) au lieu du raid

----------

## ibasaw

fstab

```

/dev/sda1   /   ext3   errors=remount-ro   0   1

/dev/sda2   swap   swap   defaults   0   0

/dev/sda3   /home   ext3   defaults   1   2

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults             0 0

sysfs                   /sys            sysfs           defaults             0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

grub.conf

```

default=0

timeout=5

   title linux gentoo10_64

   kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.32.2-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64 root=/dev/sda1  ro

   root (hd0,0)

```

----------

## guilc

youps, donc en gros, le raid ne sert à rien là, tu travailles directement sur le disque physique sda...

Donc solution la plus simple :

1) boot sur live cd

2) copie des données de sda1 et sda3 sur md1 et md2 (cp -a par exemple)

3) modification du fstab pour utiliser le raid

4) repartitionnement de sda

5) insertion de sda dans le raid

6) reboot

Ca fait un peu plus de boulot du coup  :Smile: 

----------

## ibasaw

on m'a aider a solutionner ce probleme.

copie des partitions sur sdb avec leurs contenus

copie du plan de partionnement de sdb vers sda

ajout de sda dans le raid

et voila  :Wink: 

----------

